# Injecting Venison Backstrap



## cnl390 (Dec 5, 2018)

I have been eating and cooking venison all my life, but have never used anything more than salt, pepper and garlic.
I have a couple of axis backstraps that I am going to smoke and have decided to try something different.
Any suggestions as far as an injection or rub?


----------



## WI_GameMeats (Dec 5, 2018)

I haven't smoked a backstrap before - but for marinading them for steaks, I have a go to type of recipe.  Never measure out the ingredients, just eyeballing for this marinade.

White Pepper (Black Pepper if you don't have that)
Soy Sauce
Worcestershire sauce
Red Chili flakes
Garlic Powder
Onion Powder
Montreal Steak Seasoning (McCormicks works good)
Brown Sugar
Vegetable oil 

Not sure if the oil would be great for an injection though.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 5, 2018)

You can't go wrong with a simple basic brine for injecting most meats.
1T Kosher salt
2C water
Give it about 4 hours and cook it up as normal.
You'll have a much juicier venison.

I'd start by modifying your rub.
Maybe get adventuresome with a blend of fresh herbs, garlic and red pepper?

Wrap in bacon.

Pan sear in cast iron with bacon and onions.
Or any combo of bacon, onions, garlic, bell pepper, chiles.

Pan fry or grill, and infuse with fresh herbs.
Halfway through cooking lay meat atop a bed of fresh herbs, e.g. sage, rosemary or thyme.

Butterfly the venison, stuff it and truss it.
A mix of cream cheese, asiago cheese, onion and spices.
Or, link smoked sausage and some onion or bell pepper.

Such recipes or close variations can be found in my Recipe Index.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 5, 2018)

Venison backstraps don’t need much more than s&p. I usually rub a little dales marinade on the outside and then hit with s&p. Serve with horseradish. Can’t beat it. 

I’d save the injections & marinades for roasts & steaks. 

Scott


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2018)

The deer around here are usually only between 100lbs and 160lbs Dressed, so I don't think the backstops are big enough to need injecting. If I want to marinate them , I'll just put the marinade in a ziplock with the Meat.

Bear


----------



## WI_GameMeats (Dec 6, 2018)

I also just marinade backstraps in a plastic bag as well.  I love grilling them over charcoal on the smokey joe during ice fishing.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 7, 2018)

cnl390 said:


> I have been eating and cooking venison all my life, but have never used anything more than salt, pepper and garlic.
> I have a couple of axis backstraps that I am going to smoke and have decided to try something different.
> Any suggestions as far as an injection or rub?



I second Chile's idea to brine with that simple brine mixture.  I've done it and it works well.

For seasoning your Salt, Pepper, Garlic is fine I would suggest also adding Onion and that will make it even better without getting too exotic!  If you brine then don't add any salt and just go with the POG.

Finally Venison responds well to Thin Blue Smoke from my 100% Mesquite wood pellets much like beef does.  Give that a shot.

Here are some Axis Top and Bottom Round Roasts I marinated and smoked with mesquite.  My goal was to do them like prime rib and they came out awesome!  Also this is the link to the post of this smoke if you want all the details:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ike-prime-rib-with-qview.270688/#post-1776528












DSC_8971[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017


















DSC_8973[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017


















DSC_8975[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017


















DSC_8978[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017


















DSC_8976[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017






I hope this info helps!!!


----------



## kelbro (Dec 7, 2018)

Axis needs nothing. Much like red stag. So much better than venison. A little salt, pepper, and garlic is the most I would do. Also a very light smoke.


----------

